# You gotta love this!



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

S.F. considers ‘shooting gallery’ for drug addicts
Facility would be nation’s first for supervised heroin injections

You cannot smoke cigars or cigarettes in San Francisco, but the city wants to put up a center for heroin, cocain, and other addicts to shoot up safely. Apparently they feel it is okay to use illegal drugs under government sponsored supervision, but damn you if you want to have a legal smoke.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

plain old rediculous


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Leave it to those San fran boys to really do things bass akwards


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

mrgatorman said:


> Leave it to those San fran boys to really do things bass akwards


I think that's going about it the wrong way.

I think the government should provide us with Cigar lounges full of comfy leather lounge chairs and at least 3 large screen LCDs w/ HD cable per State sponsored smoking lounge. I'd say, about 3 per two square miles would be fine.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

It is total crap. To us the message is "You need to stop smoking because you are killing yourself and others." To the illegal drug users the message is "Their addiction causes them to do unhealthy things (share needles) so we must help them use their drugs safely."

I mean, how does this actually work? You go into a place with a felonly class drug and use it under government-sponsored supervision. So, are these drugs illegal or not?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Not cool.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Just more Liberal Bullshit....


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmmm what if we say cigars are an addiction, and we're SICK, it's a disease and we CAN'T HELP IT! Then maybe they will treat us as nicely as the heroin addicts.


----------



## Wooden Indian Tobacco (Oct 7, 2007)

Cheers, we might even get welfare to support our habit.


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Great...another reason to be embarrassed about being from CA.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

havanitascigars said:


> I mean, how does this actually work? You go into a place with a felonly class drug and use it under government-sponsored supervision. So, are these drugs illegal or not?


Only illegal until the Dummycrats can find a way to tax the needles or entry to the rooms. Some days, I'd rather be back in Chile or New Zealand :mumbles:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok, this is now officially the stupidist thing I have ever heard.... simply moronic!!!!


----------



## cubanbooban-cl (Aug 14, 2007)

yikes


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

hell ya, now that there all in one location ill save a ton in gas money not haven to drive around looken to score wich in turn will able me to buy even more..:whoohoo: im a winner!!!


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

NO, we are all just "SICK" and deserve FEDERAL FUNDING.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I swear they are not from my state..... idiots.


How absurd.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

i can't believe crap like this happens !!


----------



## Vinpuros (Dec 2, 2007)

*Smoke Cubans*



havanitascigars said:


> S.F. considers 'shooting gallery' for drug addicts
> Facility would be nation's first for supervised heroin injections
> 
> You cannot smoke cigars or cigarettes in San Francisco, but the city wants to put up a center for heroin, cocain, and other addicts to shoot up safely. Apparently they feel it is okay to use illegal drugs under government sponsored supervision, but damn you if you want to have a legal smoke.


 Maybe we should clame smoking Cubans ss an adiction. They're not legle here in the states. Tobaco, in some circles is considered a drug. I have little power of the cigars. So, why not? Sounds rediculous? Yes, so does "shooting galleries" for addicts.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

As much as I hate the politics of that city, I still love it and visit often. A really fun town and alot of the bars ignore the smoking restrictions.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

I think it is sick to let people use an illegal drug but not smoke. Thinkgs that make you go WHAT!


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

Another step down the slippery slope. "Victim class" now includes dope fiends spending $100 per day on drugs. I will never again vote against these benighted liberals, in the hope that some day we smokers can get classified as a victim class, and our poor diseased minds make us unable to stop smoking, and then this stuff will apply to us.

Government sponsored smoking rooms are starting to look good to me, at least better than a total ban on smoking.


----------



## greycliff (Jan 6, 2008)

We've had an injection site in Vancouver BC for over a year now. The money comes from the Fed and is run by a non profit agency. The whole idea up here was not to endorse or legitimize illegal drug use, although it has, or make it easier for drug user to continue using, but it does; the whole Idea as far as I can understand it is a site like this is meant to reduce the chance of getting infected with AIDS or whatever when injecting. Apparently its all about providing clean needles. 

I really don't know what to think about places like this. Our city's downtown core is rought with drug use and homeless people. All I can think is problems like these are systemic. Most drug users downtown are also suffering from mental issues. Every since the largest ******* around here was closed down a few years ago these people have been left on the street to fend for themselves. They don't have a place to go to for therapy or medicinal drugs so they end up self medicating. On top of all this Vancouver is a warm place compared to the rest of Canada, so we get homeless from neighboring iceberg provinces here, probably a similar problem that Cali has. I know the whole straighten up, get a job thing is easy to say but for some its not that easy. I don't know any of these people but I could imagine. As for the rest that aren't crazy , straighten up and get a job!

Oh ya, by March 2008 all patio smoking and cigar lounges will be officially banned. There is one small town outside of Vancouver that has not changed there laws with actual indoor smoking rooms, I think this will be my last safe cigar consumption site...for now.

My two cents

Jacob


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

I was wondering if patio smoking was going to get shut down in B.C. ... too bad about the lounges, I thought B.C. might follow Quebec's lead.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2008)

The Bruce said:


> I think the government should provide us with Cigar lounges full of comfy leather lounge chairs and at least 3 large screen LCDs w/ HD cable per State sponsored smoking lounge.


Come to my shop! We have everything you listed (minus 1 LCD). Plus a full sized fridge, humidified lockers, WiFi, dartboards, and you can BYOB


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Another case of stupidity in power. I agree with the rest about how we can not enjoy a legal product, but we can provide a government sponsored place to shoot up your illegal drugs.

Smoking cigars: no government cost, can collect tobacco tax
Illegal shooting galleries: government cost, no tax collected

Yep, makes perfect sense, because then they can introduce a new bill that will tax us tobacco users to pay for the these galleries because it is for the children.

AHHHH!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Vinpuros said:


> Maybe we should clame smoking Cubans ss an adiction. They're not legle here in the states. Tobaco, in some circles is considered a drug. I have little power of the cigars. So, why not? Sounds rediculous? Yes, so does "shooting galleries" for addicts.


high my name is jim and i have a problem. nope, don't think thats going to work.


----------



## cigardocdoc (Feb 2, 2008)

So what this tells me is that we need to ban smoking? But then who is going to pay for children's healthcare?!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Man I wish that was in Houston.
I would love a place to go shoot up.
No, seriously Is this the most freaked up thing you ever read or what?


----------



## Cigary4343 (Jul 12, 2008)

Typical BS once again. The Founding Fathers are turning in their graves esp. President Grant!!!


----------

